# automatic shifter indicator light bulb? not illuminated



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

* hello i have a very minor question regarding the automatic shifter in my 2006 X-trail. I realize the shift indicator ( P,R,N,1,2.) is lit up on the dash when my headlights are turned on, but is there any lightbulb in the floor mounted auto shifter indicator housing ? or is it meant to be unlit with the driver's eyes focusing on the dash panel ? https://www.philmotors.com/image/2004-Nissan-X-Trail--768-7094746_4.jpg ------i noticed on a nissan X-terra forum that a member was asking the same question for his automatic floor shifter illumination light and he was told in his case he did have a burnt out bulb.... *


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

In here?









You re suppose to have a light bulb inside

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

but is there any lightbulb in the floor mounted auto shifter indicator housing ?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i think i just go take it apart and have a look anyways....bulb or no bulb, maybe i can clean inside and spray wd40 (unless that is unwise to do so....)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i fixed and relaced my auto illumination issue. I suspect the bulb was burnt out for a long time as it was very silvery-dark looking. There was some little bit of struggling with putting things back together so it fit nicely again...and the damn fake chrome shifter button popped out of the the shifter handle itself , which took a while to insert /align properly ...but i was determine to win and get the damn thing all working like new again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Tony. What type of bulb was it? I will have to check mine. I had forgotten it was supposed to light up. I just assumed it didn't lol.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi, it was just a cheapie 194 bulb. You recall i posted a few weeks back or so i replaced my side marker bulbs with LED replacements (i posted a thread about that)...anyways i kept all 4 of the non led old bulbs i yanked out incase i needed them somewhere/sometime...and it happened to be that the auto shifter illumination bulb was the perfect match. **Attention**...while trying to figure out the best way to get at the bulb, i removed the squarish plastic trim piece (trim boot shifter base?) and i removed the two tiny phillips screws on the shifter shaft, two phillips screws under the plastic trim piece....i lifted up on the shifter handle to give myself some room to work with...and the little chrome shifter button just pooped out of it's hole. That stupid depress button took me a good while to reinstall when i eventually replaced the burnt out bulb down below . You will know what i mean if your button pops out on you.  I had to play around for many attempts to get the shifter in just the right position for that chrome depress button to pop back and snap into the hole so it would depress properly. By the way, if you want a diff look , you can put in a diff colored bulb for a change of scenery....they make these bulbs in a variety of colors, LED and non LED....i just stuck with the original plain white as that what i had on hand.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Think I have a spare bulb that will work. I already know how to dismantle the console and shifter holder area, having done so to adjust the parking brake cable. No need to undo anything on the shifter column, so no fear of having the button pop out. I always peek at the service manual for how to dismantle different parts of the car. I have a copy but here is a link to the different sections for you to bookmark or to download section by section if you wish.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks again.  ....by the way, i forgot to ask...when i popped off the plastic shifter cover-bezel, i saw a wire with a plug. But nothing was unplugged...i didnt see or unplug any wires down there.....is that something for a nissan dealership technician to hook up for some kind of mechanical diagnose? Or maybe it is a electrical wire harness plug for the uplevel Bonavista xtrail? Everything electrical in my Xtrail works fine so im not missing out on anything...more or less curious as to what that wire was supposed to plug into. Here is a generic google photo of a similar plug...http://www.ozautoelectrics.com/medi...f78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/A/P/AP7550.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony,
I have no clue. When I tear into mine I will let you know. I am sure its in the service manual somewhere...

here is part diagram, I see the bulb but it doesn't show anything like you describe
https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...Ai9rCgNaQVttWVtE$&vid=848&cid=11&uid=40645&q=


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i think i figured out what that harness wire is hidden under my shifter bezel area.....a wiring harness/plug for the X-trails with heated seats . This google photo i have included shows an Xtrail with heated seat buttons below the shifter area. That must be it. http://www.rjcarsales.com/media/images/12704389/p5.nissan-x-trail-diesel-estate.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup that is what it is. For some reason I thought they all had heated front seats. I checked mine yesterday, and realized it is lit when I turn on the lights, just dim. I tend to keep the dash lights on low setting, but when I increased the light setting, the shifter light brightened right up, as did the light on the switches for the heated seats at the base of the centre armrests.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i wish my Xtrail came with the heated seats! True, it rarely ever gets freezing-winter-cold here in Vancouver, but we get lots of cold damp rain that soaks you to the bone....and it sure is nice to warm yourself up on heated seats on the drive home after a long day's work. I have purchased in the cheapo low end heated seat pads and a more pricey Obus Form heated/massaging/vibrating lumbar heat pad....but my butt and back got fed up with the lumpiness and the feeling you are just sitting on some goofy contraption versus a true factory heated seat. One day if i have the money i will buy myself a nice little suv similar to our Xtrail (such as Mazda X5 --185 HP/awd/heated seats). But anyhow, im very pleased with my Xtrail just as is .


----------



## nikolas12 (Apr 10, 2017)

Firstly you need to see if the selector switch has a faulty contact in the light bulb. I think with such kind of problems better to go to the service center. If I have some problems with my car I go to specialist and often buy here https://www.uzooka.com/ new parts for my car.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Nikolas, thanks but i already took care of the issue almost same day i posted here the question. It was just a burnt out bulb....getting too it and putting everything back nicely was a bit more challenging but nothing horrible. All is good.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i looked at that okuzook website and they really have next to nothing for nissan xtrails...just a pair of xenon headlite bulbs. Free shipping if you live in usa and they mention nothing about international (Canada) shipping rates. Anyways, thanks but their website doesnt offer anything for Xtrails.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

nikolas12 said:


> Firstly you need to see if the selector switch has a faulty contact in the light bulb. I think with such kind of problems better to go to the service center. If I have some problems with my car I go to specialist and often buy here https://www.uzooka.com/ new parts for my car.


Maybe you should read through the thread and the links. Changing the bulb in your transmission shifter is not a very complicated repair. All that is needed to be done is to remove the rubber gasket, pry up the plastic cover carefully from the sides with a flat blade screwdriver covered in tape to protect from scratching, and then lift it carefully over the shifter arm so as to expose and then replace the bulb.
As for the so called specialists, last guys I paid to work on my parking brake, broke three tabs in the centre console unit instead of removing the screws, and then messed up installing the shoes. Not every mechanic is very good. As for the dealer, for some things they do good work, others they replace rather than repair, and they are almost always crazy expensive. Anyway I have provided links to the Nissan factory service manual that spells out pretty much everything about the model. Yours to use it or not.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

What kind of mechanic messes up a brake job?
I heard a bit of brake noise this week-end on my lexus and can t wait to put my jands on. 
This week i ll change the winter tires and have a look at it. 

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''What kind of mechanic messes up a brake job?''
The kind that will never get my business again and who also uses an impact gun to install tires without a torque stick, let alone a torque wrench. Anyway I will redo the brakes on the X trail this coming weekend assuming the rear rotors and pads arrive on time. Existing pads are only about half worn and no squealing, but the rotors are over 3 and half years old and now pretty rusted on the inside. Feeling a bit of pulsation. Also don't like to wear pads all the way as it means the caliper pots are having to push out farther and I have a theory this wears the calipers faster.

Got new front rotors and pads last summer-- didn't need them on but the deal was too good to pass up. Kijiji for 2 high carbon steel e coated rotors for $50 and a rockauto clearance on Raybestos Professional grade ceramic front pads for $28. Splurged on rear coated rotors and Bosch Quietcast ceramic pads for the rear, and new brake clips-- so 200 for new front and rear brakes, and I will install the summer tires at the same time. If I have an extra 40 minutes or so I will replace the ignition coil boots and the pcv valve as preventative maintenance. While drinking a cold beer afterwards I will smile at the thought that I just saved approx $600 or more and I will know the jobs were done properly.

Enjoy your work on the Lexus Otomodo!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Anyway I will redo the brakes on the X trail this coming weekend assuming the rear rotors and pads arrive on time. Existing pads are only about half worn and no squealing, but the rotors are over 3 and half years old and now pretty rusted on the inside.


Make sure to adjust the parking brake shoes in before trying to remove the rear rotors. When I did mine a while ago, I ended up popping the friction material off the parking brake shoe and had to replace those a well. That added a day to the job to get parts and an added expense.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am aware, but thanks for the reminder. Such fun adjusting them... I always have trouble remembering if I turn the adjusting ring by pushing the teeth forwards or winding them backwards. Not to mention seeing the darn thing through the hole on the rotor cap...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> .
> 
> Enjoy your work on the Lexus Otomodo!


When i enjoy doing something, it s like being on vacation. 
Have a cold one(boreale beer)


HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nikolas that site only sells headlights and not very good deals to boot.Much better deals to be had here

2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Headlamp Bulb | RockAuto

The Phillips 9003 standard ones are really good, and higher wattage than your average bulb. Same bulb is advertised elsewhere as on off road option. The bluish imitation xenon bulbs are smoke and mirror marketing that actually provide less visibility in some situations.


----------

